

Steering Behaviors for Autonomous Characters (1999) - erikano
http://www.red3d.com/cwr/papers/1999/gdc99steer.html

======
arlevi
Here's another great paper on long range / short range steering:
[http://ijssst.info/Vol-05/No-1&2/TOMLINSON.pdf](http://ijssst.info/Vol-05/No-1&2/TOMLINSON.pdf).

The paper has excellent illustrations and it really helped me gain intuition
for how pathfinding/steering algorithms can come together as a whole.

